# how many teeth do/should you have?



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

i have 12 on top and bottom. i think i had 8 tooths removed for orthodontics as a child. i plan on suing them after i get another ortho's opinion.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 14 on top and 14 on bottom. Had all 4 wisdom teeth removed.

So I guess you had your wisdom teeth taken out plus 4 molars.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

why would they take out 4 molars? how much could i sue them for


----------



## PerfectHallucination (Mar 31, 2012)

I also have 12 on top and bottom.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

how old are u, did u have braces too?


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

how much should i sue them for?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't you think you're jumping the gun about suing them? I mean you don't even know why they were removed in the first place. First, you should find out where your teeth were removed and then go there and get your medical records. I'm sure the answer you're looking for will be in the records.


----------



## icemocha3 (Nov 18, 2010)

12 on top 14 on bottom, none have been removed on top 2 just never grew in I guess


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

14 top/14 bottom


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

We naturally would have 32 but some have their wisdom teeth out. I have three of mine so I have 31 teeth. So I guess some ppl have 28. Older people even less.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

idk, they're too hard to count


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

14 on top and 14 on bottom (wisdom teeth have only just started coming through so didn't count them). I don't understand why you want to sue them because i'm pretty sure they pull some teeth out of almost everyone's mouths at at some point?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I have 12 on top and 12 on bottom. I've had 4 wisdom teeth removed. 

Why do you want to sue them?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i have 31. i lost a quarter of my wisdom recently, i guess that's why i invested all my money into sawdust instead of gold


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I have 14 on top and 16 on the bottom. My wisdom teeth on top never came in.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> I have 12 on top and 12 on bottom. I've had 4 wisdom teeth removed.
> 
> Why do you want to sue them?


medical negligence.. unneccary extractions and more.. did u have braces


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

16/16 Wisdom teeth are all cool for the moment. Apparently one turned sideways to fit lol.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I noticed that you keep asking if people had braces. Did you have braces at all? I know that sometimes they have to take teeth out for the braces so the teeth can get pulled back.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 32 teeth.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I have all of mine, minus four wisdom teeth.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Weird question, and yet I feel compelled to answer.

16 on top and 16 on bottom. My wisdon teeth all grew in straight. I have no idea why that makes me feel so cool but it does. Aww yeah you know you're jealous.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have 14 teeth on top and bottom, had all wisdom teeth removed. It sounds weird but I wish I had more teeth because then they'd be straight and pretty.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

behave said:


> medical negligence.. unneccary extractions and more.. did u have braces


Yes, I had braces when I was a teenager for about 3 years.

I had to get a lot of teeth pulled out, both when I was a kid (I'm guessing to make room for my adult teeth coming in... I have big teeth) and before I got braces (so there would be more "room"). My teeth were so ****ed up.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

8 extractions is unneccessary, I had braces and now I'm going to sue them.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

31 YELLOW teeth


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I have all 32 teeth contrary to popular belief about hicks.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Interesting bump. It's kind of weird when you read through a thread thinking how am I going to reply then suddenly you come upon your reply from like two years ago.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

All of them still in place.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

without my 4 wisdom teeth.


----------

